# Unknown purchase from White plains



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought these guys were a theloderma sp but I think I was wrong. See the orange webbing on the front and back feet. Any guesses or positive ID`s?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

They look like T. asperum or maybe T. stellatum. But that's just my guess.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hyla marmorata. 

Carnivorous tadpoles.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Aaron, here is an image from Wild Sky.http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/hylamarmorata.htm Looks like afemoralis is correct.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

They are Hyla marmorata. No doubt. Otherwise known as Bird-Poo frogs. Sometimes sold as "mossy" frogs.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

confirmed these are "bird-dropping" frogs aka hyla marmorata.. enjoy these neat little frogs.. and for $32 nice price also... Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They`ll be up for sale at Hamburg. I thought they were of the theloderma group. They`ll only be $20ea as I`d rather not keep them.


----------

